# Updated hot beverage corner



## AndyGBarton (Mar 11, 2018)

When I ordered the Oracle, I had no idea I would be picking up a paint brush before I was allowed to install it.

Women, honestly ;-)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's terrible


----------



## AndyGBarton (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, both the wife & I hate black


----------

